# Multiple Bettas in One Aquarium



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi!! I used to keep multiple bettas in aquariums, I had a 25 gallon divided with 6 bettas in it. I also had a 15 gallon with 4-5 bettas in the tank as well. I sold my 25 gallon and I am attempting to sell my 15 gallon, but I cant seem to get rid of it. My question is to you guys, those of you who have or had multiple bettas in a divided tank....have you run into any problems, such as one betta getting sick and then getting everyone else sick??? I am tempted to put up my 15 gallon again with less betta this time (Probably 3) BUT I had such problems with it last time i lost multiple bettas. Just wanted to know what everyone elses opinion and experience is??


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

If one betta starts showing signs of illness it's best to QT it.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Well.... Yeah. Obviously! But sometimes they dont show signs and sometimes when they do it's too late I remove them but the others already have caught it.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmm, well luckily when Fishy died I think his was just of old age, and I QT'd him as soon as he started showing signs of illness. But that definitely is a risk one takes when you have a multiple fish tank. I love mine, but other people might have different opinions.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IMO if you've had problems with it, disenfect it. I disenfect mine by filling it halfway with hot water then adding a little tiny amount of regualr bleach. Get my hand in there and wipe it along the upper part of the tank. Then soak for at leat 15 minuets. Then I dump out the bleached water and rinse, rinse, and risne!!!! Rinse at least 20-30 times. Then I stick the tank in sunlight to zap more bleach. 

Hope this helped


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Well what size tank do you have and how many bettas??


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Mr vampire that's Not what I meant my tank is fine. I meant when bettas get sick and the others get what the sick betta getss


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine? It's a 10g, with 4 bettas. But I'm thinking about letting my boyfriend have one of mine.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

True and how long have you had your tank running? And how often do you do water changes and how much do you take out?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

It's been up since February, though I've taken it down twice, once to move home over the summer, and then again to move back to college. I change 40% once a week but I think I'm going to up it to either 50%, or 30% twice a week because I only had 3 bettas up until this August. It's not cycled.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

True thanks for the answers. I did probably 50-60% once a week water changes on mine. Just curious to see what other people do!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, that sounds like a good amount to do. I'm going to up mine a little bit because I have 4 now instead of 3, but I'm still not sure if I should give one to my boyfriend. We'll see lol.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I've never had an illness problem in my divided tanks.


----------

